# Imprimir doble capa Orcad Layout 9



## Dani_gp86 (Oct 29, 2007)

Buenas. Estoy diseñando una pcb a doble cara con Orcad Layout 9. Me gustaría saber si puedo imprimir en la misma cara de un folio ambas capas de la pcb desde el postprocess.
Gracias


----------



## fernando vazquez (Oct 29, 2007)

Hola,

a tu pregunta creo que no puedes sino coges tu la misma hoja y le cambias la posicion de impresion.  Otra forma es cambiar las coordenadas.


----------

